# Looking for bolt action intructions.



## waterboy12 (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anybody done a step by step of a bolt action pen or know of one? My dad is a gunsmith and I would like to do a bolt action pen for him. However I've never even turned a pen. I'm a competent turner but haven't ventured in to the world of pens yet. Just looking for a little help. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 13, 2013)

you first have to measure the tube length. Cut it. Drill it. Glue in the tube. Barrel trim it. Turn it to the bushing size. Finish it and press the parts in. Not to hard. But then again I've made a bajillion pens. There is lots and lots and lots of youtube videos for making pens too. Probably one for a bolt action. But they are mostly the same. I think exoticblanks.com has some great videos for penmaking newbies too.


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess someone just did a tutorial on here. 

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5239


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> I guess someone just did a tutorial on here.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5239



I've saw that tutorial before but never noticed it was a bolt action. So than you for that. I wasn't sure if different kinds of pens required different assembly methods or techniques.


----------



## TimR (Feb 13, 2013)

Josh, you should have asked last night when you were over. I've not put one together yet, but I have some bolt action kits and their instructions we could have looked at! :dash2:
Always welcome to stop by and go over it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 13, 2013)

TimR said:


> Josh, you should have asked last night when you were over. I've not put one together yet, but I have some bolt action kits and their instructions we could have looked at! :dash2:
> Always welcome to stop by and go over it.



Thanks Tim. I've to bring you those drums sometime anyways. We can look over it then.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 13, 2013)

It can be done without purchasing all the pen making essentials too, providing you have a cone dead center and some calipers.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 13, 2013)

I posted a thread of the bolt action pen I made for Bigg081 in the classroom thread. Its probably one of the easiest pens Ive done so faar. Im starting to make some different styles and types now..... Ive made a few of the 50 cal twist pens too. You will enjoy the bolt action pen......


----------

